
From Chrome Apps to the Web - BlakePetersen
http://blog.chromium.org/2016/08/from-chrome-apps-to-web.html?m=1
======
danirod
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12322791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12322791)

